# 2012 South Jersey Wine Festivals



## Neviawen (Sep 4, 2012)

I was looking for fun, wine-related things to do in my area and found a bunch of wine festivals coming up in the next few months. I thought I'd share them here for anyone looking for fun stuff to do in the S-Eastern PA/S-Jersey/Delaware area. 
Cheers!
Katie

2012 South Jersey Wine Festivals


*[FONT=&quot]Saturday, September 29, 2012 - Sunday, September 30, 2012[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Jersey Fresh Wine Festival[/FONT]*
_noon - 5pm_ at Burlington County Park, Springfield Twp, NJ

*[FONT=&quot]Saturday, October 06, 2012 - Sunday, October 07, 2012[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Cape May Wine Festival[/FONT]*
_Noon - 5pm_ at Cape May-Lewes Ferry Terminal, Cape May, NJ

*[FONT=&quot]Saturday, October 13, 2012 - Sunday, October 14, 2012[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Grand Harvest Wine Festival[/FONT]*
_Noon - 5pm_ at Fosterfields Living Historical Farm, Morristown, NJ

*[FONT=&quot]Saturday, October 27, 2012 - Sunday, October 28, 2012[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Vintage South Jersey Fall Festival[/FONT]*
_Noon to 5pm each day_ at Campbell[FONT=&quot]�[/FONT]s Field (home of the Camden Riversharks) on the Camden Waterfront.

*[FONT=&quot]Saturday, November 03, 2012 - Sunday, November 04, 2012[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Grape Adventure[/FONT]*
_Noon to 5pm each day_ at Great Adventure, Jackson, NJ
Adventure will host the Third Annual post-season *[FONT=&quot]Wine Tasting Experience[/FONT]*. The event will feature NJ wineries offering nearly 150 locally produced wines for sampling and music. Schedule a time for the Safari Tasting Tour which includes a private tour and stop in the Wild Safari. (Theme park is not open during this event.)


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 4, 2012)

Right around the corner from you at Heritage Vineyards, Wine and Beer Fest Sept 22nd & 23rd, Noon - 5:00pm ~ Rain or Shine.


----------

